# Rockford Fosgate p500-2 No Sound Troubleshoot



## Wilkems (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey all, I took my sub out of my trunk and crossed the speaker leads in an overhand knot so they wouldn't touch each other. When I put my sub back in I got no sound. There is no protection light. No indications whatsoever the subs are getting a signal, via static/movement. The Wired remote's LED does not light up when plugged in. Just nothing.

I have done enough troubleshooting to know it's the amp. When I open it there are 4 Capacitors that look slightly domed. But I have never seen caps with these black plastic tops and since all for of them look like that, I don't know if they are blown or if that's just how they look (attached is a photo). There isn't any wrinkling on the sides. Could these be the cause of it? Otherwise everything else looks pristine. I have a mutlimeter but I don't know what to look for. Please help?

Thank you.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you getting power to the amp via the power wire? Did you by chance pop a fuse at some point. It just seems odd that the amp was working prior to you removing the sub and now nothing.


----------



## Wilkems (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup. I hooked a new amp up without modifying the wires and everything works great. I have hooked the Rockford up to another cars wiring and same symptoms. I just don't get it.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you have a fuse on that amp? It just still is not making any sense at all. To remove the speaker all you had to do was disconnect the 2 speaker wires. This should not cause a working amp to fail. Was the amp on when you disconnected the sub? Did you have to remove more then just the speaker wires? Did the screwdriver toch the amp shroud when you were removing the speaker wires? Is it at all possible that you might have inadvertantly switched the x-over to HP?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Wilkems said:


> Hey all, I took my sub out of my trunk and crossed the speaker leads in an overhand knot so they wouldn't touch each other.


 
Are you saying here that you disconnected the speaker wires from the sub and left them connected to the amp? If so then I am thinking that they must have touched or one of them shorted to ground at some point during the subs vacation from the car.


----------



## Wilkems (Aug 22, 2012)

The only possibility I can think of is that when I put something else in the trunk it bridged the connection to the speaker wire leads. But I don't know. Would that cause those capacitors to dome? That was my original questions if those look like blown capacitors. This is driving me crazy! I love this amp!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I am not a repair guy so I do not know if that is how those cas should look or not. The only thing to that that I will say is that all 4 look the same and this suggests to me that they are ment to look that way. The tops look flat to me. 

If you left the speaker wires unwrapped/unprotected then yes you probably shorted the amp out. For the future pull the wires out of the amp or disconnect the fuse for the amp.


----------

